# co 2 bubble rate



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

hi everyone just wondering what size tank you have

and the bubble rate for the co2


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a 75g and my bubble rate is probably close to 3-5 bps.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

my tank is about 120gallon i recently put top soil in the tank as i have been very unsucessful with growing plants

ive set my co2 bubble rate to 1 per second, i think i will increase it the same as yours.

*do you think it would help the growth even more if i increase the bubble rate*[

i have three plants at the moment and should get some java moss next week in the post my plants at the moment seem to be thriving, i cant wait until i have a bush of a plant


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jacks said:


> my tank is about 120gallon i recently put top soil in the tank as i have been very unsucessful with growing plants
> 
> ive set my co2 bubble rate to 1 per second, i think i will increase it the same as yours.
> 
> ...




How much lighting do you have? There is no point in upping co2 if light isnt high enough for plants to even use that much.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

i have a flourescent bulb 4ft long at 35watt, the plants are pond plants and low light, probably will update light to 1watt per gallon at some stage.

i didnt increase the bubble flow as the plants are already doing well, i will be putting some more driftwood in the tank later with some java moss strapped to it i hope it takes off,

unfortunately i dont have green fingers everything dies on me so im trying to keep it simple.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jacks said:


> i have a flourescent bulb 4ft long at 35watt, the plants are pond plants and low light, probably will update light to 1watt per gallon at some stage.
> 
> i didnt increase the bubble flow as the plants are already doing well, i will be putting some more driftwood in the tank later with some java moss strapped to it i hope it takes off,
> 
> unfortunately i dont have green fingers everything dies on me so im trying to keep it simple.


With only that light, your tank is concidered low light and you dont even need co2. With low light, your plants will grow slow. Plants like crypts, java ferns and java moss are generally recomended plants for low light. They grow slow, but they will be fine.

Your lighting is probably the main reason something is dying. You lighting is only like 1/3Wpg, which is very low light for even low light tanks. I would wait on adding more plants untill you get to about 1wpg. If you have a pressurized co2 unit, you could got to 2wpg or so where you would actually need co2.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

approximately 850 watts of light with 6700k bulbs at 3-4 bps for 8 hours a day on a timer....180 gallon tank.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

wow thats nearly 1kw in ireland that would cost approx 14cents per hour of electricity 
do you have a photo i bet your plants are well happy

what are you growing in that tank of yours definately need a few tank shots please


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would just grab a drop checker rather than going the BPS route. If you don't have good distribution or diffusion, you could pump 10bps and still not hit the proper CO2 PPM.


----------

